# Linnies - Cage size for 2



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone. Just wondering if someone could help me out...
I'm thinking about getting a pair of Linnies soon so was wondering what size cage would be best for them. I've tried Google, but can't seem to find a clear answer.
They'll have time outside of the cage for exercise once they're settled, so something huge isn't necessary, but obviously wouldn't want them being cramped when they are in the cage.

Thanks in advance


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, I keep my pair in an all wire cage, 3ft long 2ft high and about 2ft in depth. 
They are kept in the house at the moment but are due to move out to a bird room in the near future and will house them in a longer cage of about 4ft-5ft, or possibly an aviary.
The more room you give them the better in my opinion. My birds hang on to a perch and beat their wings rapidly for exercise. although they look little dumpy birds, they are in fact very fast and direct fliers, almost like little green missiles! Having said that, I do not let mine out of the cage as I'm concerned they hit the patio door, and given how direct and fast they are, prefer not taking the chance.
My pair are sadly both female, and not hand tame.
Cracking little birds, great character, not noisy at all 99% of the time and very underrated i feel.


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

biomass said:


> Hi, I keep my pair in an all wire cage, 3ft long 2ft high and about 2ft in depth.
> They are kept in the house at the moment but are due to move out to a bird room in the near future and will house them in a longer cage of about 4ft-5ft, or possibly an aviary.
> The more room you give them the better in my opinion. My birds hang on to a perch and beat their wings rapidly for exercise. although they look little dumpy birds, they are in fact very fast and direct fliers, almost like little green missiles! Having said that, I do not let mine out of the cage as I'm concerned they hit the patio door, and given how direct and fast they are, prefer not taking the chance.
> My pair are sadly both female, and not hand tame.
> Cracking little birds, great character, not noisy at all 99% of the time and very underrated i feel.


Thank you for your reply. Was starting to think no one had heard of Linnies! lol
I ended up going for a cage a similar size to your current one, just slightly smaller. I'm hoping to hand tame my pair with a bit of time and patience as they are still young birds, and I think both male, but not 100% sure.
I was also concerned about them flying into windows, so may clip their wings, but the room they'll be in has easily covered windows so it may not be as much of an issue as patio doors!


----------

